# Impossible d'éteindre mon Ipod shuffle ...



## strely (17 Février 2009)

Ia Ora Na

Surprise ce matin, mon Ipod shuffle 1 Go refuse de s'éteindre par l'interrupteur on/off...
Y a t'il une manip prévue pour cela ?

Mauruuru

Strely   :rose:


----------



## kma (20 Février 2009)

pour résoudre ton problème tu devrais connecter ton iPod a ton mac et le restaurer


----------

